

Seven Languages In Seven Weeks: Week 1 (Ruby) - Day 3  - nickknw
http://nickknowlson.com/blog/2011/12/15/seven-languages-week-1-day-3/

======
nickknw
I didn't manage to find much to write about for Day 1 and Day 2 of Ruby, but I
think Day 3 has enough to give it a chance of being interesting to a larger
audience.

I hope you enjoy the read!

